# Is getting a Tip for Driver from restaurant or bar allowed?



## VeryGoodDriver (Jun 6, 2017)

New to this and was wondering if after delivering or picking up a patron of a restaurant or bar can the bar or restaurant give me a tip?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

VeryGoodDriver said:


> New to this and was wondering if after delivering or picking up a patron of a restaurant or bar can the bar or restaurant give me a tip?


I don't see why they can't. What specifically happened that caused you to ask this question


----------



## VeryGoodDriver (Jun 6, 2017)

A restaurant/bar in our area wants to do it as a promotion to do more business with UBER drivers and encourage their patrons to use UBER after realizing it is safer for some of their patrons than driving home themselves after drinking. So, UBER drivers would receive a loyalty award in the form of a cash tip or food and beverage rewards value card to use at the restaurant/bar.


----------



## Peanutz (May 22, 2017)

Tell them its included in the fare...or put it in your pocket. Your call


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Just ask them for an empty pickle bucket.
Trust me it will come in handy. When you aren't using it for drunks to chuck chunks, clean your car with it.

Or if you get a creative fun type drunk, they can wear it as a helmet while you drive them home.

Remember: safety third!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

VeryGoodDriver said:


> New to this and was wondering if after delivering or picking up a patron of a restaurant or bar can the bar or restaurant give me a tip?


Did they?
If they did
Apparently they can.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

That's clever for a restaurant to get new business. Pay a driver $5 for sending a passenger there and take $5 off the customer's bill. It would lead to nearby restaurants losing customers. But it's not illegal. 
Strip clubs in Vegas do this, but they pay drivers up to $100. They realize that drivers have the ultimate control over where a customer ends up going. The driver could say that the girls at a club that pays a lot are hot and the girls at a club that doesn't pay are ugly, the driver can shut off the meter or app and take them for "free", and if the rider insists on going to a club that doesn't pay, the drivers can agree to drop them off blocks away from the entrance to create an unpleasant experience for the rider or not to pick up anyone from there, leaving them stranded.


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

One problem, Uber drivers don't bring customers to a bar or club. The rider requests to be taken there. How many times has a rider gotten into your car and said I'm thirsty where is a good place to go? In my time driving I have only recommended to 1 rider that they go somewhere different. Pick up at a hotel and they had put the address in of a local bar. I knew it was about time for them to close and it would be dead. Told them so and said there was a street a couple of blocks up with several spots. Dropped them off there.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Absolutely take them up on this deal. In fact sweeten your pot by giving the restaurant your code print up some cheap cards with the code on it. Even if they get another driver you still get the credit. If the customer doesn't have the Uber app yet by using your code they get a free ride usually but some sort credit for sure.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Why would a restaurant tip you for picking up a customer unless that customer was puking drunk?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

NCHeel said:


> One problem, Uber drivers don't bring customers to a bar or club. The rider requests to be taken there. How many times has a rider gotten into your car and said I'm thirsty where is a good place to go? In my time driving I have only recommended to 1 rider that they go somewhere different. Pick up at a hotel and they had put the address in of a local bar. I knew it was about time for them to close and it would be dead. Told them so and said there was a street a couple of blocks up with several spots. Dropped them off there.


You've never had pax ask you for suggestions where to eat/have a drink/meet women who still have all their teeth?


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

That's so cute that some of you think this is a new idea.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

What you are describing is a spiff similar to what Strip Clubs give to cab and limo drivers for bringing business to them. Nothing wrong with that, take every dollar you can get!



NCHeel said:


> One problem, Uber drivers don't bring customers to a bar or club. The rider requests to be taken there. How many times has a rider gotten into your car and said I'm thirsty where is a good place to go? In my time driving I have only recommended to 1 rider that they go somewhere different. Pick up at a hotel and they had put the address in of a local bar. I knew it was about time for them to close and it would be dead. Told them so and said there was a street a couple of blocks up with several spots. Dropped them off there.


If I were actually getting a Spiff to take people to a specific bar or club, I certainly would push and recommend it more. I've gotten several guys make random plans "Let's go to a strip club!" if I got $10 to take them to a specific club, I would heavily encourage it.

Restaurants, not so much. Bars, a little more. I'm sure those with high level of tourist during peak season would make good cash with such a system.



nickd8775 said:


> That's clever for a restaurant to get new business. Pay a driver $5 for sending a passenger there and take $5 off the customer's bill. It would lead to nearby restaurants losing customers. But it's not illegal.
> Strip clubs in Vegas do this, but they pay drivers up to $100. They realize that drivers have the ultimate control over where a customer ends up going. The driver could say that the girls at a club that pays a lot are hot and the girls at a club that doesn't pay are ugly, the driver can shut off the meter or app and take them for "free", and if the rider insists on going to a club that doesn't pay, the drivers can agree to drop them off blocks away from the entrance to create an unpleasant experience for the rider or not to pick up anyone from there, leaving them stranded.


Walking down the strip in Vegas, you'll come across many well dressed men in suits offering free Limo rides to a specific strip club. There's probably drivers that do nothing but work on bringing pax to a specific strip club.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

When he goes into detail, the restaurant is just making it easier for the patron to go home, not really taking people there. Some customers might think it's a good gimmick.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MadePenniesToday said:


> When he goes into detail, the restaurant is just making it easier for the patron to go home, not really taking people there. Some customers might think it's a good gimmick.


There's a place here in Atlanta called Johnny's Hideaway. It's like 50's swing bar or something, I've never been, but they were getting in trouble with too many people getting busted for DUI outside their bar. Now they have at least a half dozen taxis just parked in the parking lot at any given time of night. I'm sure they have to pay them a premium to always be out there, it's the only place I know of that has taxis parked in the parking lot of an establishment specifically for their patrons. Still get decent Uber traffic from there though...


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

VeryGoodDriver said:


> New to this and was wondering if after delivering or picking up a patron of a restaurant or bar can the bar or restaurant give me a tip?


 You're a contractor, not an employee, so there's no problem accepting tips. You work when and where you want.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q:* Is getting a Tip for Driver from restaurant or bar allowed? [sic] (title of topic)

*A:* Yes.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

NCHeel said:


> One problem, Uber drivers don't bring customers to a bar or club. The rider requests to be taken there. How many times has a rider gotten into your car and said I'm thirsty where is a good place to go? In my time driving I have only recommended to 1 rider that they go somewhere different. Pick up at a hotel and they had put the address in of a local bar. I knew it was about time for them to close and it would be dead. Told them so and said there was a street a couple of blocks up with several spots. Dropped them off there.


Going back to my explanation of what the strip clubs in Vegas do, a customer who says he is going to a strip club that doesn't pay will get told multiple times that the girls there are ugly and the girls at the other club that does pay are models. For the ones that still insist on going to the club that doesn't pay, drivers drop them off far away from the entrance so it's a long walk for them, an inconvenience.
In a town that depends on tourists that take cabs and Uber, the club that doesn't pay will quickly go out of business because drivers are the ultimate gatekeepers


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

VeryGoodDriver said:


> A restaurant/bar in our area wants to do it as a promotion to do more business with UBER drivers and encourage their patrons to use UBER after realizing it is safer for some of their patrons than driving home themselves after drinking. So, UBER drivers would receive a loyalty award in the form of a cash tip or food and beverage rewards value card to use at the restaurant/bar.


I imagine it would depend on the state or local jurisdiction laws, but I know of some strip clubs that do this for cabbies and rideshare drivers.

Edit: Looks like Stevek2016 already covered this. Also, I think by definition it would not be considered a "Tip," but rather a finder's fee or rewards program (technicality, I know)


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Why not? A few bucks might be enough encouragement for Uber drivers to accept trips from their joint.


----------

